# WSM overnighter



## Bill The Grill Guy (Feb 12, 2007)

Well, I had a guy at work order 2 butts for next weekend.  I figured that I would give the WSM a run for an overnight cook.  Of course they are calling for sleet and snow overnight so I am a little nurvous.

Got the 2 butts injected with a WRB injection sauce and rubbed with WRB.  Figure I will crank up the WSM around 8pm and have them on by 9.  Should be able to get the temp set for a good nights sleep tonight by 10pm.

This is the first time I have done an overnighter.  I dont have a fancy maverick to alert me of any drastic temp changes.  So, I figure that I may be getting up a couple of times during the night.

Any suggestions besides "Get a Maverick"?


----------



## wittdog (Feb 12, 2007)

Build a wind break...just make sure the temps are stable...


----------



## john pen (Feb 12, 2007)

Dont worry...

My maverick is on the fritz, so I do a 4 hour check just for piece of mind....


----------



## wittdog (Feb 12, 2007)

john pen said:
			
		

> Dont worry...
> 
> My maverick is on the fritz, so I do a 4 hour check just for piece of mind....


Maybe you can treat yourself on Vac..and those short arms can reach into those deep pockets and you can buy one


----------



## Greg Rempe (Feb 12, 2007)

Make sure you have lots of fuel when it that cold!


----------



## Diva Q (Feb 12, 2007)

yup a windbreak all you need


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Feb 12, 2007)

You will sleep good Bill, don't worry!


----------



## Finney (Feb 12, 2007)

Lots of charcoal, wind break, and Minion Method.  All you need besides that is some covers and a good pillow.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Feb 12, 2007)

I'm not discounting anything anyone is saying about a windbreak, but I don't think they're really necessary. At least I've never needed one for either WSM regardless of the wind or weather.  But that's just me, I'm not trying to start a debate about windbreaks, I just don't want people to think they can't cook without one on a cold windy night.  Same thing for the insulated jackets.


----------



## Finney (Feb 12, 2007)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> I'm not discounting anything anyone is saying about a windbreak, but I don't think they're really necessary. At least I've never needed one for either WSM regardless of the wind or weather.  But that's just me, I'm not trying to start a debate about windbreaks, I just don't want people to think they can't cook without one on a cold windy night.  Same thing for the insulated jackets.



Pot Stirrer :roll:


----------



## john pen (Feb 12, 2007)

Im with Larry.(wow, did I say that out loud ???) ...lol

I did my last cook in 4 degree temp with wind..no wind block or shelter..I had to keep the vents open more than usual and used a bit more charcoal, but had no problems holding a perfect temp ! Im sure had I used the other methods (wind break, blanket ) It would have been a more effeciant cook, but it can be done comfortably without...


----------



## Puff1 (Feb 12, 2007)

Good luck tonight Bill


----------



## Cliff H. (Feb 12, 2007)

Keep up posted.  You don't have to have a maverick.  Lowes has one for twenty bucks made by Taylor.  Bed, Bath and Beyond has an ET-72 for about 30-40 bucks.


----------



## wittdog (Feb 12, 2007)

john pen said:
			
		

> Im with Larry.(wow, did I say that out loud ???) ...lol
> 
> I did my last cook in 4 degree temp with wind..no wind block or shelter..I had to keep the vents open more than usual and used a bit more charcoal, but had no problems holding a perfect temp ! Im sure had I used the other methods (wind break, blanket ) It would have been a more effeciant cook, but it can be done comfortably without...


Yeah but your WSM was right next to the house..and which direction was the wind coming from


----------



## john pen (Feb 12, 2007)

wittdog said:
			
		

> ..and which direction was the wind coming from



The left side...


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Feb 12, 2007)

The front of my house faces west...the WSM is on the deck is out back. We get 20-30 mph winds all the time ( across the lake and right up the mountain ). Enough to get 4 ft drifts of snow in front of the garage. 

I've noticed uneven burning of the coal bed when the wind constantly hits it from one side. So a redistribution of coals is necessary. A windbreak would probably help with that...but again, I'm using the winds we get here as a base.


----------



## cflatt (Feb 12, 2007)

i used the wind break here with good results...though I dont always have to. The corner my WSM is on get only the strongest gusts, so its all or none. about the time you get adjusted for the gusts, it completely dies and the fire starves...but after saturday....its a new patio to try it on


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Feb 12, 2007)

Here is my wind break:


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Feb 12, 2007)

I've used mine through the rements of a huricane a couple of years ago with no wind break. Yeah it burns a little more coal but thats about it!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Feb 12, 2007)

Bill The Grill Guy said:
			
		

> Here is my wind break:



hmmm...might want to have the local fire department come by and
check that out...might not be safe.


----------



## jwatki (Feb 12, 2007)

*put it on and forget about it*

I have done plenty of cooks on a wsm  over nite. Just get up in the am and wrap it and place it in the oven at 250. you will need to do the minion method. leave top vent open and leave one bottom one open. i would put both butts on top. Have fun
John 
Oh how was the chicken and pork loin.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Feb 13, 2007)

Well, it worked great.  Got up this morning at 6 and the dome temp was at 205 and the pork was 179.  Added a few more coals and took a quick pic of the meat.  I realy love this thing.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Feb 13, 2007)

*Re: put it on and forget about it*



			
				jwatki said:
			
		

> I have done plenty of cooks on a wsm  over nite. Just get up in the am and wrap it and place it in the oven at 250. you will need to do the minion method. leave top vent open and leave one bottom one open. i would put both butts on top. Have fun
> John
> Oh how was the chicken and pork loin.



Now see, that is a sore subject there John.  The guys thought the chicken was great.  However, the pork loin didn't make it to the table.  You see, we had an explosion of glass in the fridge which got into the pan with the loin in it.  We had to pitch it out.  Of course, the guy who caused the problem was the last to eat and had to do all the dishes.  The good side of the story is we are getting a new fridge.


----------



## Finney (Feb 13, 2007)

Man Bill, Those butts look good.
Where's the foil. LOL


----------



## Captain Morgan (Feb 13, 2007)

umm..fridge explosion?  What's with all the exploding appliances in Virginia lately?


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Feb 13, 2007)

Finney said:
			
		

> Man Bill, Those butts look good.
> Where's the foil. LOL



Don't make me take you behind the wood shed!



			
				Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> umm..fridge explosion?  What's with all the exploding appliances in Virginia lately?



Something fell from the top shelf and landed on the glass that covers the two pull out bins and it shatterd the glass into a million pieces.  Shot glass all the way across the room.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Feb 13, 2007)

I hear it was the big jug of Pig Powder.    

Good looking pork Bill!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Feb 13, 2007)

Bill Bill Bill, that is some very very fine looking pork my friend!!!  Awesome color!!!  You might want to take the WSM to comps with you just for the pork, cause that looks like some award winning should my friend!!!


----------



## wittdog (Feb 13, 2007)

Nice Job Bill


----------



## Captain Morgan (Feb 13, 2007)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Bill Bill Bill, that is some very very fine looking pork my friend!!!  Awesome color!!!  You might want to take the WSM to comps with you just for the pork, cause that looks like some award winning should my friend!!!



oh come on, a WSM could never win a contest!


----------



## Bruce B (Feb 13, 2007)

Nice job Bill, butts look great!!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Feb 13, 2007)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> [quote="Larry Wolfe":d0vju8k6]Bill Bill Bill, that is some very very fine looking pork my friend!!!  Awesome color!!!  You might want to take the WSM to comps with you just for the pork, cause that looks like some award winning should my friend!!!



oh come on, a WSM could never win a contest![/quote:d0vju8k6]

******!


----------



## Cliff H. (Feb 13, 2007)

Looks very good.  We will need a finished pic around lunch time.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Feb 13, 2007)

Bill, it looks like you might have done this a couple of times before! Nice looking butts!


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Feb 13, 2007)

Well, I have to admit.  I think that when it comes to sleep the WSM is the way to go.  Finished them off and they are cooling for the customer to pick up on friday.  I made two sauces for him as well.  One Jack Daniels sauce and one a vinegar sauce.  

Figured as long as there is still some heat left I would do some chicken.  Put some of the Jack Sauce on the chicken right at the end.  Taking that into work for the boys on Friday.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Feb 13, 2007)

Bill The Grill Guy said:
			
		

> Well, I have to admit.  I think that when it comes to sleep the WSM is the way to go.  *Finished them off and they are cooling for the customer to pick up on friday.*  I made two sauces for him as well.  One Jack Daniels sauce and one a vinegar sauce.



Wow how are you going to keep them hot that long??


----------



## Puff1 (Feb 13, 2007)

Nice job Bill they look great


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Feb 13, 2007)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="Bill The Grill Guy":1mdbm3kt]Well, I have to admit.  I think that when it comes to sleep the WSM is the way to go.  *Finished them off and they are cooling for the customer to pick up on friday.*  I made two sauces for him as well.  One Jack Daniels sauce and one a vinegar sauce.



Wow how are you going to keep them hot that long??[/quote:1mdbm3kt]

He's a fireman for gods sake!


----------



## john a (Feb 13, 2007)

Great job, those guys have got to love working with you.


----------



## Griff (Feb 13, 2007)

Looks good Bill.

Griff


----------

